# Does anyone knows more?



## markoes (Jun 13, 2006)

i been searching the interent for some time know concerning dutch pilots ho flown in ww2. A couple of weeks ago i found that a couple of dutch pilots where also enlisted in the luftwaffe. But my information only will so far. 

This is what i know about a pilot called JOHANNES DE VLIEGHER. Also know by some records as Fw. Dr Johann Vliegner. 

Johannes de Vliegher was born on 30th July 1918 in Rosendaal. He must have been influenced by the propaganda campaign aimed at the enrolment of all Germanic men, because at the start of 1941, before the German invasion of the Soviet Union, he had enlisted in the SS Infanterie Ersatz Batallion Westland. This was perhaps a stopgap measure as Vliegher had served previously as a student-cadet in the Dutch air arm. In October 1939 he was at Vlissingen aerodrome and progressed from there in the following month to the flying training school at Haamstede. In January 1940 he crashed Koolhoven FK51 (N° 9) during a flight. It is likely that his possession of a Dutch pilot’s brevet (wings) was the reason for his passing (as an exceptional case) from the SS back into aviation. (5) On the 15th October 1941 – despite holding a pilot’s license – he commenced a prolonged re-training at 1./Flug-Anwärter-Batallion des Höheren-Flieger Ausbildung-Kommando 10 at Neisse-Stefandorf; then instruction at 4./EJG West at Neudorf, and ending up in September at Jagdgeschwader 50, a unit comprising of two strengthened Jagdgeschwadern which had only been in existence for a couple of months.

7th December 1943, Feldwebel de Vliegher was posted to what would be his final unit, Stab JG11. This unit based in Northern Germany was principally tasked with defence against the Allied bombers streams coming from the west On 20th February 1944 the USAAF enfolded its Big Week (Operation Argument) an ambitious program of massive bombardment, concentrated at industrial targets within the Reich. Vliegher attacked a B17 on this day, but his aircraft was hit by return fire from the ‘Flying Fortress’. His a/c Bf 109G-6 (blue 6) Werknummer 29091 (6) fell away out of control and crashed near Eggstedt, on the Kaiser-Wilhelm canal (today called the Nord-Ostsee-Kanal) The young pilot attempted to save himself, but did not survive his fall .... His body rests at the new cemetery of Uetersen in the area of Pinneberg.

what i like to know is the following:

How many missions did he flown?
Did he opptained some kills?
which b17 shot him down?

does anyone know? 
(still makes a interesting story no?)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

No...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 14, 2006)

I dont know, and u sound and spell like most of my classmates


----------

